# Are all detailing brands the same?



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Having been into this for quite a few years now, I've come to the conclusion that although occasionally there are revolutionary products brought to market by one particular brand (remember Optimum No-Rinse when it launched), they are very quickly replicated by every competitor and re-packaged.

The only significant difference between 2 different brands product that performs the same function e.g. wash solution, is the perfume and packaging, in my experience.

Packaging, in particular, has become ever more important so as customers believe there is tangible difference between brands, then no one realises the similarity of everything else on the market.

I wonder now if the marketplace is too crowded for so many brands these days? There always seems to be a new brand that everyone is keen to recommend, and then the hype fades away.

How long before everyone figures out that 99% of the finish is in the prep?

I would also guess that several brands products are manufactured by the same company.

Am I wrong in having this degree of cynicism?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope been saying this for ages but nobody takes it seriously.
There are a couple or three manufactures but product a against product b look same smell similar do same job product a costs a tenner product b costs £500 yet b is better ....... Yup OoooooKKKKkkkkkkkk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your right about one thing, the way to a really good finish is in the prep beforehand, and with so many products on the market you would be forgiving for thinking some products are re branded or quite close to others.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Most is the same stuff rebranded
A lot is over hyped over priced
Those who know often don't admit it because they've just paid £200 on a wax and may not get their money back for it if they say it is only as good a £15 wax

The hype is made and perpetuated mostly on this forum yet the audience here is first to gun it...

Same way beading is seen as ultimate measurement in detailing products

Detailing...
An odd niche.......
You need to want it....


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Like most things in life. 
There's is the cheap tosh. Spend a but more and get a reasonable product. Spend a little more than that and get a great product. Then the rest is just buying prestige. 
Think cars, watches, pens, houses, clothes even toilet paper.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Deffo agree

I recently got the whole office out to look at three panels and all of them picked the cheapest product as the best looking


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Dougnorwich said:


> Deffo agree
> 
> I recently got the whole office out to look at three panels and all of them picked the cheapest product as the best looking


If I suggested that at work I would be considered a complete idiot and politely told to **** off.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Must be the Manchester freindly attitude coming out there then


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

#CarChem


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I think a lot of brands are built on rebranded/rebottled products, and yes a lot of it does seem to be hype. I don't get that some people want 40 different tubs of waxes, I just wonder why when in reality half of them are the same inside they just smell different or are a different colour.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The almost monthly rebranded thread. 

Rebranding is all around us, has been for decades, whether it's a tv, car, hair shampoo, different packaging, same product. Why so much fuss?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

If there really is only three companies products rebranded then there'd be no need for this forum how's about them apples


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

bigmac3161 said:


> If there really is only three companies products rebranded then there'd be no need for this forum how's about them apples


There's not just 3

But another thing people get confused about is the fdifferwnxe between rebranding and getting a chemist to make YOUR product to YOUR specification ...


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

From what I've gathered there are only a few companies/chemists that actually produce the chemicals and products. Then I see it falling into two categories. Companies that work with the chemists to tweak a 'base formula' to their specific needs and markets. They may tweak the scent, colour, viscosity, wax additive etc but the base remains largely the same. I wouldn't say this in itself is cheating or re-branding. It's just a case of it would be monumental cost for a brand to actually produce all their own product entirely in house. Then there's the companies that just re-bottle and re-label stuff and call it their own. They've not worked with the chemist to tweak the formula to their needs. This I feel is just re-bottling/branding. Of course there are companies that have the facilities to make their own product aswell. Of course this is just my opinion.


----------



## Faithfull (Feb 1, 2012)

Same as tv's...LG supply Sony, Samsung and Panasonic with their TV panels and then each company put there own casing around the screen and might tweak their image. Yet Sony and Panasonic seem to want to/feel they deserve to charge a whole lot more than LG when selling their products.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

You can argue all you want, won't make a difference. Just go for a brand / product you like ans use it. Don't follow hype. And go for the brand that comes first with revolutionary products, or products that are different then the rest...


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Think you are probably right same companies do repackage, change smell, change colour and different prices but at the same time there are companies that work hard developing there own products. 

Think it's about finding the right products the meet each person requirements and budget. I have personally bought cheaper products yes they do work but the results don't last has long and results aren't has good as something a little bit more expensive. But at the same time don't understand why people spend £200 or £2000 on a wax. Around 6 months ago bought a £70 wax and last week bought a £20 wax and the £20 wax so far has been the better.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

The question is not whether rebranding is a big thing, this is a given. I'd be inclined to be more interested in which brands are focusing on a quality manufacturer to bring out a quality product and which are swapping manufacturing company every third weekend and are basically buying from whoever supplies cheapest (of course they won't blink twice at retailing at 10x this...).

Personally I wonder why anyone bothers buying from many of these brands where we know they are just rebottling. Much of the time, you can buy from the actual manufacturers who are often now selling in competition with their own private label customers. That would pee me off if I was one of those private labelling! That said, you should also think to yourself how some of the manufacturers can justify the prices they charge... certainly one manufacturer own brand actually charges dramatically more than some of their private label customers. So they are basically ripping you off!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Faithfull said:


> Same as tv's...LG supply Sony, Samsung and Panasonic with their TV panels and then each company put there own casing around the screen and might tweak their image. Yet Sony and Panasonic seem to want to/feel they deserve to charge a whole lot more than LG when selling their products.


With TV's and monitors, the screen is only part of the equation. Although many share common panels, its the power supply and electronics that drive that panel that contribute as much to the image quality and user experience.

If you want a screen that comes out of standby and up to full brightness quickly, for instance, its gonna cost you more.

Same if you want a faster refresh rate so that action movies don't smear or lag.

You are correct that panels are often sourced from LG, but the final picture quality from the likes of Sony and Panasonic are usually visibly better than cheaper brands.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Nope been saying this for ages but nobody takes it seriously.
> There are a couple or three manufactures but product a against product b look same smell similar do same job product a costs a tenner product b costs £500 yet b is better ....... Yup OoooooKKKKkkkkkkkk


Still many company claims that they make all their products by them self. Maybe they add some scent and color additives in it and after that new labels and higher price


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Apropos detailing brands, I have to say that I feel more comfortable with High Street / Trade brands like AutoGlym, Meguirs, Faracla G3, Bilt Hamber and AutoSmart.

Its not a money issue, its just that I think they are plenty good enough for the level of valeting I work to on my own car and I wouldn't see any appreciable difference going to more expensive stuff. 

Each to their own though and like many hobbies, I am sure that people get a buzz from buying premium brands, so its money well spent if it makes you happy.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

#angelwax


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Who are these company's to claim there own products but are made by another or relabelled ?????
Why doesn't somebody post up a list to show proof of these claims. 
Gonz.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> With TV's and monitors, the screen is only part of the equation. Although many share common panels, its the power supply and electronics that drive that panel that contribute as much to the image quality and user experience.
> 
> If you want a screen that comes out of standby and up to full brightness quickly, for instance, its gonna cost you more.
> 
> ...


Bang on :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Are people after a witch hunt, or a list of companies that do this?

If the product works, its at a similar price to its rivals, does it really matter?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Here we go again ... What does it matter - if that is even true !!! Everyone has a choice - buy what you want. It happens everywhere in every walk of life. If you don't like it - don't buy it !


That's exactly what I did after this.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=300363


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

I'd been interested to know who makes the original products. Not to start a witch hunt or to knock companies that re-label, just curious really. 

If it's factual info then I don't see why it's a big deal.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

A lot of chemicals come from Car Chem.
Many waxes from Angel wax.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think people miss some points in here. All products are not rebranded. All products are not the same. They can't be. Use 10 different waxes and all of them will perform differently so there are levels.

However I don't think people like being lied to. I think they would like to hear the facts, but then again that's not marketing.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

BadgerJCW said:


> I'd been interested to know who makes the original products. Not to start a witch hunt or to knock companies that re-label, just curious really.
> 
> If it's factual info then I don't see why it's a big deal.


FACT Autosmart only manufacture for ourselves and manufacture our own products here in Shenstone near Lichfield.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Autosmart are actually a pretty good range of products.
Ok, perhaps some of their products aren't quite the "best" out there, but for honest products which do what they're supposed to and for the cost of bulk, can't find better..


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Who are these company's to claim there own products but are made by another or relabelled ?????
> Why doesn't somebody post up a list to show proof of these claims.
> Gonz.


I did respond to this but it looks like it got deleted. The information was there on various companies but, I guess, you may well find that much of it may well have gone the same way as my original post...



Sue J said:


> FACT Autosmart only manufacture for ourselves and manufacture our own products here in Shenstone near Lichfield.


Of course that doesn't stop someone from buying in a drum and bottling it with their own label and selling as their own! I'm sure you have heard the same rumours as the rest of us!


----------



## Fx1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome to the world of Marketing


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Appears I have opened a can of worms. 

Several things annoy me about this, chiefly that people believe that by paying a premium price they are receiving a premium product. A big issue with detailing is that many of the products struggle to offer a tangible difference, and the benefit of e.g. one wax over another, is highly subjective. Longevity is highly dependent on how often you wash the vehicle, so claims of 6 months protection should be taken with a pinch of salt. 

Furthermore, lazy re-branding and slight modification slows industry advancement. Why bother if you can wait for someone else to invent something and then just change the scent and re-bottle it.

There is very little to chose between many of the products out there. The market is completely flooded with some very average products. I have far more faith in the large established companies such as Meguiars, and Autosmart, and very little in the own-brands sold by detailers.

Whilst paint correction and particularly some polishing compounds have come a long way, in other areas we're not that much different from 15 years ago when I first started out. I can count on 1 hand the products that have really enhanced the cleaning and finishing process.


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> A lot of chemicals come from Car Chem.
> Many waxes from Angel wax.


You know this how?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

angelw said:


> You know this how?


Bcuz rumours are always true ofc


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

david_h said:


> Appears I have opened a can of worms.
> 
> Several things annoy me about this, chiefly that people believe that by paying a premium price they are receiving a premium product. A big issue with detailing is that many of the products struggle to offer a tangible difference, and the benefit of e.g. one wax over another, is highly subjective. Longevity is highly dependent on how often you wash the vehicle, so claims of 6 months protection should be taken with a pinch of salt.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%, that not much has changed in 15 years


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

xJay1337 said:


> A lot of chemicals come from Car Chem.
> Many waxes from Angel wax.


Also to add to this, when Auto Finesse first started. Angel Wax manufactured a lot of the V1 stuff like Imperial.

"Where did you hear this?" I hear you ask.

The head chemist guy at Angel Wax.

The same with Desire V1, on it being such a success. Auto Finesse went onto to get it made from somewhere else and the guys at Angel Wax were a bit peeved. So thats how Desirable, came to light.

All I take from this is, that Desire's price tag of £100+ is  Its worth £70 at most. The £120+ should have been gone when they announced it would no longer be limited.

I like Auto Finesse, I have Desire, Illusion, Spirit, Essence (I didn't pay full price for Desire(£50) or Illusion (£40)) I also like Angel Wax. The way I see it, you don't get as successful as Auto Finesse without making "business" decisions like they have. :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Also to add to this, when Auto Finesse first started. Angel Wax manufactured a lot of the V1 stuff like Imperial.
> 
> "Where did you hear this?" I hear you ask.
> 
> ...


I see nothing wrong with getting other companies to make your products for your own 'recipe' so to speak

The people who I don't like are ones like Mainz who clearly relabel car Chem bottles then tell everyone they have their own factory and make it all from scratch :lol:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

angelw said:


> You know this how?


Because you guys weren't very good at keeping your customers secret


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Who are Mainz??
Gonz.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Sue J said:


> FACT Autosmart only manufacture for ourselves and manufacture our own products here in Shenstone near Lichfield.


Ha thats pissed on all the idiots claiming you guys make stuff for everyone else, This thread harks back to the old Desirable/Desire debate, similar but definatley not the same:wall:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

msb said:


> Ha thats pissed on all the idiots claiming you guys make stuff for everyone else, This thread harks back to the old Desirable/Desire debate, similar but definatley not the same:wall:


But it doesn't stop someone buying AS products like anyone else can then pouring them into their own bottles. Rumour has it that one, well known, company started this very way.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Also to add to this, when Auto Finesse first started. Angel Wax manufactured a lot of the V1 stuff like Imperial.
> 
> "Where did you hear this?" I hear you ask.
> 
> ...


Where did you get the waxes so cheap dude ?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Bigoggy said:


> Where did you get the waxes so cheap dude ?


Waxamomo.


----------

